# Problem mit wine



## vaporizer (5. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

 hab ein Problem mit Wine unter LinuxSuse9.0
 wenn ich in der Konsole eingebe:
 wine winamp503_full.exe
 dann kommmt folgendes:

 fixme:win32E_CreateModule Security directory ignored
 Xlib: connection to ":0:0" refused by server
 Xlib: No protocol speciftied

 x11drv: Can't open display: :0.0

 woran liegt das?
 kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
 mach ich was falsch?
 ist Wine nicht richtig installiert?
 funktioniert es nicht mit allen exe files?

 Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Sway (5. April 2004)

Man kann *nicht* jedes Programm mit Wine Emulieren. 
Linux ist nicht Windows. Versuch doch passende Programme unter Linux zu finden, anstatt Windowsprogramme zu emulieren.


Nehmen wir den WinAmp5. 
Unter Linux gibts xmms zum Musik hören(fast identisch mit Winamp 2.9).
Willst du Videos anschaun, dann nimm den mplayer. Der kann sogut wie *alle* Videoformate abspielen. Ich habe noch kein Videoformat gehabt, das der mplayer nicht abspielen konnte.


----------



## JohannesR (6. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Willst du Videos anschaun, dann nimm den mplayer. Der kann sogut wie alle Videoformate abspielen. Ich habe noch kein Videoformat gehabt, das der mplayer nicht abspielen konnte. *


Das ist keine Frage des Players sondern des Codecs...


----------



## Sway (6. April 2004)

Wenn man sich den installiert, kompiliert man doch selbstverständlich alle mit rein. =)


----------

